# Help me get my betas better, ripped fins



## enderbender (Feb 7, 2007)

I have a 10G tank split with two male betas on each side, one suffered from fin rot, which was cured with Maracyn-Two. I recently added a few Red Eye Tetras to the larger side of the split tank. The first day the tetras kept to them selves and did not bother the beta. On the following morning I noticed the betaÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s dorsal fin was badly split and shredded, after further observation I also noticed that the beta had holes in his pectoral and caudal fins. I didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t think that this could have been done by the tetras, so as a test I moved three of the tetras to the other side of the split tank with the other beta. Within one hour the beta on the side that I had just added the three tetras had been badly nipped. I immediately removed the tetras from the tank. What went wrong, I thought tetras would be a good match in a small community tank with my betas, but they turned into little piranhas? Now I am concerned that the fin rot may come back, I have used one tablespoon of aquarium salt to reduce the chance of infection, and I have done a 20% water change since removing the tetras from the tank. Is there anything you may recommend doing to help them heal quickly? I have also recently added live plants to the tank, which I held off doing as I treated the first bout of fin rot. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome.:wave:

Red-eye tetras can get nippy and so do other tetras. It's best not to mix bettas with tetras. Melafix should allow recovery of tattered fins.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

enderbender said:


> I have a 10G tank split with two male betas on each side,


Am I readinig this properly? Are you saying 2 male bettas together on each side? If so, you'll still run into problems somewhere along the line. Bettas are best kept alone, they are a solitary fish and extremely territorial. When they aren't bothering the other fish, the other fish are bothering them, its a no win situation, and cases of a betta working in a community tank are few. It's not impossible, but depends on the specific fish involved, and is not often accomplished. My suggestion is to keep each betta alone... and put community fish in another place.


----------



## FDStation152 (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm assuming they meant two bettas, one on each side of the divided tank. Otherwise I'd imagine the cause of the damage would be obvious and by now one of the bettas would likely be dead. Still problematic however as I've seen them jump over dividers to get at another male.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

I have a Solution! 

Not being mean or anything with the huge font but,
TAKE THE BETTAS OUT!
and put the barbs in the tank.

Put the Bettas in a vase or something. :BIGgrin:


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

Matt said:


> I have a Solution!
> 
> Not being mean or anything with the huge font but,
> TAKE THE BETTAS OUT!
> ...


do not take the betta out, take out the other fish, the betta is fine in there, only from the introduction he is being hurt, take out the other fish and medicate with melafix or some other fin healing medication.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

musho3210 said:


> Matt said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Solution!
> ...


theres more "other fish" then bettas i would take the bettas out give them a lil tank with a lil fiter each.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

switching the bettas can cause stress, as well other problems, since there is nothing wrong with your schooling fish take them out, they bettas have the disease and the disease might be in the tank, if you take out the bettas, the schooling fish might have a chance of catching it, if it is a disease of course, it could be a problem with nipping, IMO move the schooling fish, not the betta


----------



## FDStation152 (Jan 20, 2007)

While you guys are busy arguing about what to take out of the tank I'd like to note that the original post stated that the tetras have already been removed from the tank. There's no need to continue moving things around as the tetras are no longer with the bettas and the immediate problem of fin nipping has been solved. This post is getting massively off-topic I must say.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

sorry about that, i missed that part, still, dont quarantine them and use melafix to heal there fins, its either fin rot, or a bad case of nipping, has the betta gotten over the divider yet?

is the divider clear or darkened, meaning can the betta see the other betta.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

If I read the original post correctly, the author is just stating how to prepare if ever finrot occurs. Finrot is a degeneration of fins with white edges and ray membranes sticking out. I would surely maintain the water quality and treat with either salt or Melafix. Enderbender, what you did will definitely help. For now, just closely monitor your fish and relax.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

may i ask if fin rot is fatal?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

musho3210 said:


> may i ask if fin rot is fatal?


Fatal if left untreated. Fish with degenerated fins will have trouble swimming properly and this alone can increase stress allowing it to become vulnerable to other diseases.


----------



## FDStation152 (Jan 20, 2007)

I also understand that as the infection spread down the fins it would eventually spread to the main body of the fish and kill it in that manner.


----------



## enderbender (Feb 7, 2007)

Thank you all for your advice. The two betas are doing better and I have not seen any continued fin reduction. I am now sure that the issue was nipping and is not fin rot. My major concern is to prevent the chance of fin rot or any other complications the fin nipping may have caused. The two betas are swimming around like normal and eating well, one is making bubble nests the other is not yet. 
musho3210 neither has gotten over the divider, it is clear plastic with holes in it. The two fish do display from time to time but have lots of vegetation and each have a cave to relax in. The beta who was first subjected to the ravenous tetras is the more submissive or relaxed of the two, yet is the one who has not gone back to bubble nesting since the removal of the tetras. I think that he may have been quite distressed and will take a little longer to recover.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

ok then, just be careful of secondary infections


----------



## enderbender (Feb 7, 2007)

This is the beta that was first ravaged by the demon tetras. as you can see the damage is on his Dorsal Fin.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

as we can see What?


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

use the link matt, just copy and paste

enderbender, the sites picture uploading stuff isnt good, have you tried photobucket?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

musho3210 said:


> enderbender, the sites picture uploading stuff isnt good, have you tried photobucket?


There is nothing wrong with the img code. The option 'Disable BBCode in this post' was checked hence the pictures did not show up. I have unmarked it.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

yup i see the damage, seems pretty bad too.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

The best way for you to prevent infection is to keep them clean and warm and well fed. If the water quality is always perfect, temps are about 80, and you are offering them a variety of healthy foods... then there is no reason to think that they won't heal up and be just fine.
Good luck!


----------

